# Beekeeping in UpState NY



## SmallBlueHouse

I am a fairly new beekeeper in the Capital District of New York State.
I have an 8-frame hive in a suburban backyard, which overlooks many acres of undeveloped woodland, farmland, and RR property.
The nuc is one from Brian McDonald in Sharon Springs, NY with a queen he introduced from a beekeeper in Norwich, NY.
The nuc was established in March 2012, spending March/April in Georgia before moving into our backyard.

Two hive bodies for this climate.
Bees were very healthy all season and produced brood and honey consistently.
No pests, parasites, or illness observed.
They were given a super in July, but did not offer to fill it, not a lick of interest.
But their two hive bodies were jam packed.

Hive is a combination of homemade and shop purchase.
8-frame so I can lift the sections myself and have my Jr. beekeeper able to help.

They are tucked in for the winter with 3 stacked straw bales on the windward side, and the top feeder - just to get them used to having it.
Heard a terrible tale of a hive that starved because they didn't know to go up and eat from the feeder.

If they survive the winter, I expect them to be ready to split in early summer, given their vitality last year and that it is only an 8-frame hive.

Thanks,
Amy Carman


----------



## xcugat

I would wait for a warmer spell and take the top feeder off-its too cold for them to go up and take syrup from it now and it will just freeze making a "cold sink" on top of the hive that will make the hive warm slower on hotter days.


----------



## sqkcrk

SmallBlueHouse said:


> Heard a terrible tale of a hive that starved because they didn't know to go up and eat from the feeder.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amy Carman


Amy, welcome to beesource.com.

In all likelihood it wasn't so much that the bees didn't know to go into the feeder to get feed, but that they may have been too cold to get to it. When temps are low enuf bees cluster close together to share body warmth and survive as individuals collectively.

Now that we have really cold temps and deep snow you should either get that feeder off as soon as possible, no matter the temperature, or decide to leave things alone and take what happens. Do things when you can, not when you think is the best day. That day may never come. Or you may miss it, being busy w/ other things.

"just to get them used to having it." I don't know what you think you mean by that. They won't know what it is untill it has syrup in it and temps are such that they can get to the syrup.


----------



## Lazer128

Welcome to the site. Anxious to learn from you experiences.


----------



## No-sage

Welcome neighbor. I have 4 hives in Niskayuna near the Mohawk River. Good luck with your bees. 

You'll find Brian on here giving out advise from time to time.


----------



## GDubs

Amy, 
Welcome to beesource, I am in Guilderland so I am not far from you. If you ever need any supplies or anything feel free to message me ( my storage unit is out by you). As well in spring if you need help with splits, let me know I have a bunch of queens heading my way come spring. - Greg


----------



## SmallBlueHouse

Appreciate your information. 
The feeder has syrup in one side and was put in before freezing, on a late December day when there was some fly activity. 
They will have had opportunity to investigate it.

Not sure how much more of a cold sink it can cause than the 18inches of snow that fell on it last week.

And regarding the hive failure comment - most certainly they died because they were already too weak and cold to move to the top feeder when it was installed. But how does one calculate when is the right time to avoid being too late?


----------



## No-sage

I would say to try and have all your feeding done and your hives up to weight by the end of October.

Your bees will find any feed you put out anywhere in your bee yard. They have an amazing sense of smell.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

SmallBlueHouse said:


> But how does one calculate when is the right time to avoid being too late?


Here is a Michael Bush page on wintering bees. Note that MB is located in Nebraska.
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeswinter.htm

The entire page is good to read, but be sure to look at the _Feeding Bees _section.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Amy!


----------



## j3healey

My daughter has honey bees at her home on Niskayuna that she would like removed. Can you help? Please call at 728-6812.


----------



## chuchubees

I have one hive in my backyard in Colonie, NY. The past winter was too rough for the bees. All my bees died. What should I do with the honey in the hive? I am still having a lot of honey in the failed hive.


----------



## RustyBee

Hi Rusty here. I'a a new beekeeper, about a year into it. I started with two hives, they flourished. Then in October, died. I believe mites were my problem. I examined hives today, (I had 3 deeps in place, and 10 lbs sugar on top.) 1/2 full of capped honey, a frame or two uncapped honey, and only about two handfuls of dead bees. Lots of empty brood comb, clean. No groups of bees with heads or tails stuck in cells. Is this mites of loss of queen? I have two more packages coming, not giving up, but would like to be a beekeeper, and not just a bee-buyer. Suggestions?


----------



## j3healey

Does anybody want our bee hive? Call me at 728-6812 please.


----------

